# 65 Gal Jungle Kingdom



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

My low light, no C02, 65 Gal Jungle Kingdom. Hope you don't mind the cell phone photo.

Full stock list:

Plants:
bolbitis fern
marsilea quadrifolia
crypt parva
crypt wendtii green
red lotus
red flame sword
green hygro
brazilian pennywort
anubias coffeefolia
trident java fern
windlov java fern
regular java fern
anubias nana petite
anubias nana

Fish:
2 peacock gudgeons
10 dario dario
18 cardinal tetras
7 endlers
3 otos
1 albino BN pleco

Inverts:
200 or so cherry shrimp
2 amano shrimp
1 zebra nerite
Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey this looks really good. So you're actually growing a red lotus in low light? How low?

Is there a piece of wood under the big Java fern on the left?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank, i was wondering what the red specs were at the bottom and then I saw you had 200 cherry shrimp....

I wish I could add cherries to my community tank but the EB rams like to eat them!


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Really like the triangular design. Your cell phone picture is not doing it justice though lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Hey this looks really good. So you're actually growing a red lotus in low light? How low?


You can go pretty low Franck. I got one growing slowly in the cube and most of the time it's 48 w t5 HO only and the tank is 24" deep.


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Hey this looks really good. So you're actually growing a red lotus in low light? How low?
> 
> Is there a piece of wood under the big Java fern on the left?


There is a 30W 5500K T12 with no reflector, and a 21W 6700K T5no + 21W 10000K T5no light with a useless reflector around both bulbs (side by side bulbs) over the tank. This is sitting over a 2 foot deep tank with a lime encrusted glass lid in the way. It's on for 7 hours a day. So ya, pretty low light, but not just a single T12 or anything like that.

There are 2 red lotus' in there, one center left, and one at the far right. The center left one grows really well. The one to the far right get battered by a lot of flow which has caused the leaves to grow like crinkle cut potato chips, pretty neat natural structural reinforcement. I really like how quickly the leaves of this plant dissolve after they get dropped!

There is a stump under the java ferns to the left. There are actually rhizomes covering the whole thing with 3 types of java ferns and some anubias. I cut probably 20 big leaves off the stump every week just to keep it from choking out that whole side of the tank.



AquaSox said:


> Really like the triangular design. Your cell phone picture is not doing it justice though lol


Ya, I'll have to borrow a camera from someone at some point. It's a really nice tank in person, and now that I've gotten rid of most of the stems that used to be in there, much, much, lower maintenance.


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> Nice tank, i was wondering what the red specs were at the bottom and then I saw you had 200 cherry shrimp....
> 
> I wish I could add cherries to my community tank but the EB rams like to eat them!


I wish I could add rams to this tank without loosing my shrimp. It used to be a mixed cichlid tank before this. Malawis, tangs, victorians, indian, and South Americans, all living together in harmony. I miss the bright colors and amazing personalities of the cichlids. But they were seriously hard on the plants!


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a picture of the exotic red carpeting plant:


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

would you ever sell the peacock gudgeons?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

what are you using for substrate if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't see the picture? Pretty intrigued by this red carpet plant


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

I already sold the gudgeons, they're cool fish!
Substrate is 50/50 ecocomplete and gray gravel.
Reckon, if you're logged in you should be able to see the attachment

Here is an update:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It says invalid attachment in the picture you reference. I can see the pic in this latest post.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for giving hope to those of us that loves plants but never plan on using c02. Your tank is beautiful


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Your tank is looking awesome and filling in quite nicely!


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

Fixed that broken "red carpet plant" pic 

Also, here is what it looked like right before I sold it:










View attachment 25002


Didn't quite realise how much life was in there until tearing it down -- there were literally thousands of baby fish, everything was breeding!

Next project, a 12gal long iwagumi with a mono-crop of my all time fave plant. Low light, no CO2 of course


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the red carpet 'plant' 
That tank looks super healthy no wonder the fish were breeding. Nice work!


----------

